# Papers concerning Van Til, Plantinga and Fideism



## ChristianTrader (Feb 27, 2007)

*Plantinga's Construal of Calvin's Sensus Divinitatis: Perils, Probings
and Possibilities*

http://cynthiarnielsen.com/writings_view_one.php?writings_id=17

*Does God's Incomprehensibility Combined with Human Finitude (and
Fallen-ness) Make Reasonable (a qualified) Fideism and a Certain Kind
of Defeat Immunity?*

http://cynthiarnielsen.com/writings_view_one.php?writings_id=29


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 27, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> *Plantinga's Construal of Calvin's Sensus Divinitatis: Perils, Probings
> and Possibilities*
> 
> http://cynthiarnielsen.com/writings_view_one.php?writings_id=17
> ...



I guess I'll give a quick synopsis for those who are not sure if they should read the papers.

Plantinga has an Aquinas/Calvin model of knowledge of God which basically breaks down to every man having at least the "capacity" for knowledge of God. However a case is made that Calvin actually believed that every man actual has the knowledge of God and never has any excuse for not honoring him, as well as Christian Theistic belief being not just properly basic, as for example: sense perception, it is instead something along the lines of Super basic because unlike other basic beliefs it is undefeatable (as far as defeating it and maintaining rationality).

This then leads into discussions of whether or not considering our finiteness and fallenness should some measure of fideism be completely appropriate. The case is made that it is in fact appropriate.

CT


----------



## MW (Feb 27, 2007)

I like the remark about the Calvin/Alvin model.

Some attention needs to be given to Calvin's idea of the sensus divinitatis as it comes into contact with external phenomena. He chose his words wisely by calling it a "sense" that is "sown into" man. I don't believe it is correct to represent him as teaching that man possesses innate "actual" knowledge of God. Man is so constituted that he cannot naturally think outside of the theistic box. Hence when he opens his eyes, he cannot but perceive God and His glory.

Just some thoughts. It is not a subject I am inclined to debate at present.


----------



## MW (Feb 27, 2007)

Paul, without entering into the depths of this abyss, Rom. 1:20 specifically states, "being understood by the things that are made," thus indicating that the knowledge is the result of contact with creational phenomena. So does the Confession -- "light of nature AND the works of creation and providence." Thus general revelation is the result of the complexity of the microcosm, man, interacting with the macrocosm, creation and providence. The writings of the divines indicate that they were against Platonic idealism. The scholarship on Calvin is varied, but most agree the use of "sensus" and "notitia" are deliberate so far as what is "insita," ingrafted or "sown into" man, that is, in his very constitution.

Here endeth my contribution.


----------



## MW (Feb 27, 2007)

Paul manata said:


> You may have misunderstood me. I was simply claiming that all men *had* this knowledge and not simply the *capacity* for knowledge, though they do all have that.


----------

